#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  consultoria de redes para pequenos provedores

## naldo864

bom dia .
estou oferecendo suporte de redes para pequenos provedores nas seguintes areas :

1) roteamento do basico ao avançado (consultoria tanto mensal quanto particular por contratação )
2) redes de fibra optica do projeto a execução tanto trabalhando com epon,gpon,pac pom
3) redes de radio ,enlaces
4) infraestrutura para provedores .

tanto quanto para melhorar sua estrutura quanto para iniciar com pe direito .

whatss app 11 957061371 con naldo 

sucesso a todos

----------

